# bachmann 2-6-0 spectrum?



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know if there was a Bachmann 2-6-0 spectrum produced? I know there was a big hauler that had spectrum couplers , metal drive rods and superb detailing. Was it eventually called a "spectrum"? Thanks, Rob


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

*I am no expert*

I have seen them listed on Ebay but I can't say that is truly what they are.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there is a Spectrum 2-6-0, it is this one:










still available new.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There are two very different Bachmann Large Scale moguls..
the "Spectrum Mogul" in the Spectrum line, true 1/20.3 scale..
easily identifiable by the off-center driver spacing








(that one, above, has custom painting and a larger headlight installed)
The Spectrum mogul has the same body as the Spectrum 4-4-0, just a different wheel arrangement.



And the second Bachmann mogul is the later "Mining Mogul" aka "Industrial Mogul" :








a smaller locomotive..and not a "spectrum series" engine.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

None of the 4-6-0 Big Haulers, even the current "anniversary" editions, have ever been Spectrum line engines..probably because they are not 1/20.3 scale.

Scot


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

The industrial mogul does have some nice detailing on it. It has metal siderods and some of the details are metal. It also has the later style motor and gear drive system. It's not 1/20.3 scale though, it's probably closer to 1/22.5 scale.


----------



## robertalan51 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks so much! you guys answered my question


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

The spectrum mogul is the ideal kitbash for a couple of Grant 2-6-0 that I need to do. It is just darn had for me to bash such a nice (and expensive) loco. Of course the other near perfect loo is the Accucraft Live steam mogul at over $2000.00. I guess $300.00 on ebay is cheap.

Isn't this about the most beautiful locomotive ever built ( Ok I am bias).

The Coeur d'Alene Railway and Navigation Company had two of these. This loco (the #1) is now in barrignton Il. sadly Henry Ford ruined the loco when he converted it to standard gauge. A travesty for sure.

The Bachmann is supposedly a Baldwin design but it could pass for a grant or brooks.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Scottychaos said:


> None of the 4-6-0 Big Haulers, even the current "anniversary" editions, have ever been Spectrum line engines..probably because they are not 1/20.3 scale.
> 
> Scot


Oddly enough though the Baldwin 2-4-2 (Lyn) first version at approximately 1/22.5 scale was boxed as Spectrum.

Andrew


----------

